# Flats river skiff 14



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Is that the color it will be. What are you plans, PP platform, grab rail ?
looks great


----------



## Rroberts (May 27, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Is that the color it will be. What are you plans, PP platform, grab rail ?
> looks great


Its sea foam, a little lighter than the pic shows. No polling platform, just a small console with cooler seat in front and engle live bait cooler for a seat in the back


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking great! Did you spray or roll/tip that paint?


----------



## Rroberts (May 27, 2021)

Sam K said:


> Looking great! Did you spray or roll/tip that paint?


I used quantum 99, just rolled, no tipping. Two coats, each taking about 20 mins. Never seen anything so easy and awesome. They say it is durable, we shall see.


Sam K said:


> Looking great! Did you spray or roll/tip that paint?





Sam K said:


> Looking great! Did you spray or roll/tip that paint?





Sam K said:


> Looking great! Did you spray or roll/tip that paint?


Boat builder central recommended the quantum 99, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

Rroberts said:


> I used quantum 99, just rolled, no tipping. Two coats, each taking about 20 mins. Never seen anything so easy and awesome. They say it is durable, we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> Boat builder central recommended the quantum 99, couldn't be happier.


Thanks, will check it out for my prototype


----------



## Salt works noob (24 d ago)

No foam on back deck ?


----------

